# Getting logged out w/o logging out ...



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

… and several times when I've tried to log back on, I get a "database error" message.

I'm using Windows 7 and Microsoft Edge is my browser.

Five times today, I've been logged in and suddenly pop ads appear in the thread. I look up to see if I'm logged in, and I'm not.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I have this problem from time to time, but not often. 

Over the past year I've had many problems, mostly minor, with this site. I don't bother to complain about then anymore.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Prodigal said:


> … and several times when I've tried to log back on, I get a "database error" message.
> 
> I'm using Windows 7 and Microsoft Edge is my browser.
> 
> Five times today, I've been logged in and suddenly pop ads appear in the thread. I look up to see if I'm logged in, and I'm not.


Hey there,

For starters, did you try clearing your caches and cookies?
There might be a corrupted cookie on the browser.
Also, are you accessing this site from a bookmark?

Ed


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not accessing TAM from a bookmark.

However, I haven't cleaned up my cache/cookies in awhile. I'll do that today.

Thanks!


----------

